# Cubers in Louisiana



## Arendil (Nov 8, 2009)

I had no idea where to put this soooo:

I was wondering if there's anybody else from Louisiana on this forum because the majority of people are ... well ... everywhere else.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice  Lake Charles for me. 

.... we're not all just country hicks down here ....


----------



## Bryan (Nov 8, 2009)

As with many of these threads, I'll suggest that you register on CubingUSA.com so others will be able to find you.


----------



## Sailing101 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Anyone in Louisiana?*

Anyone located in Louisiana? I'm fairly new and I haven't ever heard of a competition here. I'm located across the lake in Mandeville. Possible meetups?


nm


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 21, 2010)

Cmowla.


----------



## Pheromone (May 12, 2013)

*Any groups in Louisiana?*

I was just wondering if there were any cubing groups or competitions in Louisiana, preferably Slidell.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Sep 1, 2014)

*Louisiana Cubing*

So, I haven't really seen any threads for good ol' looziana, and I was wondering if anybody was from Louisiana? Nice to see some southern cubers reppin their state 
also, if you do live in LA, are there any comps in nola or baton rouge? cuz I haven't seen any


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Sep 1, 2014)

There will be two competitions in Texas during October if you are willing to take the drive. Hope all is well and good luck with developing the Louisiana cubing community.


----------



## Cuber9991 (Sep 1, 2014)

I live in Louisiana and there have never any comps here since I started cubing about a year and a half ago haha


----------



## Sessinator (Sep 1, 2014)

You can search the WCA site to see where competitions have been held in the past. No official WCA competitions have been held in Louisiana yet. 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...&regionId=&years=&pattern=Louisiana&list=List


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 1, 2014)

Your best bet for a comp is probably a competition in Houston -- only a 4 hour drive away from Baton Rouge. They can't all be in your backyard.


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Sep 1, 2014)

Glad to know some people are from Louisiana, but I guess cubing just isn't as popular here as some places. Thanks.
and Houston is a bit longer than 4 hours if you include traffic, Kit.


----------



## ACrawford69 (Jan 2, 2016)

*Cubing in Louisiana*

Is anyone aware of any cubing groups in Louisiana? I've tried looking and haven't found anything. Me and some of my friends are cubers and just want a place to go.


----------



## McWillies (Jan 2, 2016)

I am also from Louisiana. What area are you from? I live in the East Baton Rouge Parish area.


----------



## ACrawford69 (Jan 3, 2016)

Livingston.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 16, 2016)

ACrawford69 said:


> Livingston.



Wut, both of you live in the same area as me?


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 16, 2016)

I am a little southeast of you guys: Jefferson Parish. (About 15 minutes west of New Orleans.)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh a friend of mine is trying to organize a comp In Louisiana sometime in the Spring or Summer. I don't know yet how things are going but it's a possibility.


----------



## chrisrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone in the Baton Rouge area?


----------



## chrisrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

ACrawford69 said:


> *Cubing in Louisiana*
> 
> Is anyone aware of any cubing groups in Louisiana? I've tried looking and haven't found anything. Me and some of my friends are cubers and just want a place to go.


Not sure where you guys are exactly but I'm in the baton Rouge area.


----------



## chrisrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

McWillies said:


> I am also from Louisiana. What area are you from? I live in the East Baton Rouge Parish area.


Ayy Baton Rouge, whats good?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm kind of close to BR. I live in Denham.


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm in East BR.


----------

